# Now for something completely different



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

My first attempt at abstract, is this abstract??







Steve.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

if you say it is it simply is i guess. honestly to me personally its random geometric forms and colors without appeal. i like your "normal" work much more.


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Grampy
Very nice ! But I'll be very impressed if you paint in a Pointillist style for this painting,


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Abt2k15, Thanks for your comments I agree whole heartedly.
buiduchoabdh, Thank you for your comments also. I don't think I will be trying Pointillism, I have seen it and it is not my cup of tea. In fact I don't think I shall be doing any more abstract. It is not a concept I like. I only did this one for a monthly challenge.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------

